# Fashionable



## TraductoraPobleSec

*We bent our steps towards the Muralla del Mar, *
*a broad, well-kept, breezy terrace-walk on the ram- *
*parts, where the fashionables of Barcelona resort *
*after sunset, when the cool shade of the Alameda is *
*no longer grateful.*​ 
Aquest text és de finals del XIX i voldria trobar un mot diguem que "nostrat" corresponent a l'anglès _fashionable_, que sembla tan actual...

Cap idea? En aquella època encara no es parlava d'_avantguardistes_ ni de _moderns_...

Merci


----------



## Orreaga

"els elegants"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, potser sí, Orreaga: alguna cosa com ara "la gent elegant". 

Moltes gràcies i salutacions a Nou Mèxic


----------



## Elessar

*La flor i nata / la gent granada de la ciutat / gent de bé / la jet-set / els més chics...
*
Jo preguntaria a una persona gran, és el referent més proper que tens del segle XIX!  

Salut


----------



## Pinairun

"El todo París", ¿el tot Barcelona? potser la gent important.

Salut


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_La flor i la nata_ és el que més m'agrada! No hi havia caigut! Ara será qüestió que investigui si es deia a finals del XIX.

Merci, Elessar i Pinairum!


----------



## Orreaga

Elessar said:


> *La flor i nata / la gent granada de la ciutat / gent de bé / la jet-set / els més chics...
> *
> Jo preguntaria a una persona gran, és el referent més proper que tens del segle XIX!


Doncs el terme *la flor y nata* apareix ja en _Don Quijote_.  Però *jet-set* pertany a la segona meitat del segle XX.


----------



## chics

A mi m'agradat molt la _gent granada_... _la flor i la nata_ també.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Una pregunta: és, la flor i _*la*_ nata, o la flor i nata? Jo sempre he dit la segona.


EDIT:
Montse, en Josep Pla, quan parla de l'Ateneu diu la gent més nostrada o alguna cosa semblant que ara no recordo. Potser...


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria "els senyors". Històricament el terme "senyor" i "senyora" només es referia a gent adinerada i/o important, que jo sàpiga.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Montse, en Josep Pla, quan parla de l'Ateneu diu la gent més nostrada o alguna cosa semblant que ara no recordo. Potser...


 
Penso que és diferent, "nostrat" vol dir "de casa" i penso que és independent de la condició econòmica.



ernest_ said:


> Jo diria "els senyors". Històricament el terme "senyor" i "senyora" només es referia a gent adinerada i/o important, que jo sàpiga.


 
Tens tota la raó, Ernest: aquesta opció teva també és molt bona  Merci.

Gràcies a tots, RIU, Chics, Ernest... Que tingueu una bona entrada de setembre.


----------



## Rookie406

Disculpeu que em posia allà on (pot ser) no em demanen, però, _fashionable_, no fa referència a la manera de vestir ?

No seria els que van a la moda, o els barcelonins moderns ?

Es una altra petita aportació.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies per la teva aportació, Rookie.

Mira, jo penso que en aquella època (acaballes del XIX) només podien anar a la moda les capes benestants, o sigui que, l'autora, en fer referència a l'anar "à la page" d'alguna manera es refereix als senyors.

Gràcies, però!


----------



## Rookie406

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Gràcies per la teva aportació, Rookie.
> 
> Mira, jo penso que en aquella època (acaballes del XIX) només podien anar a la moda les capes benestants, o sigui que, l'autora, en fer referència a l'anar "à la page" d'alguna manera es refereix als senyors.
> 
> Gràcies, però!


 
I canviant _a la moda_ per _ben vestits_ o_ elegants_ ?

Unes altres idees de traducció.


----------

